# tear stains growing out?



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i have a question.. last nite when i was combing Bianca's face, i noticed that the hair that goes straight back from the nose to the middle of the eyes was white and then the bridge of the snout was white.. i think before that was mostly stained.. is it possible that she is growing out of her tear stains? or is it just wishful thinking on my part? I know its new hair growth that is coming in white.. but my question is: when that grows out under her eyes more, will it get stained too?

do dogs wth bad tear staining usually have a white line down their nose and then tear staining on either side?

here is an example of what i mean.. i took a pic of Bianca and i applied the Fresca change to it in photobucket and u can really see the white growth on the top of her nose with this.. and this pic is from about 10 days ago.. its a little more noticeable now


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Not sure, but what looks like is gravity draining more down the sides. Cliffords drains down the sides and also has a white bridge nose. Its just the way it drains down. Maybe though things are looking up for you. I wish I could the same for Clifford.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*It's extremely difficult to focus in on that photo because of the photo effect you used on it. It would be easier for us to tell if you took a recent regular photo and posted it. If the hair in the inside corners of her eyes is growing out white, then most likely she is growing out of it. If the corners of her eyes are still growing out and it's red, then she still has a problem.

Bianca is so adorable, but her staining is one of the worst cases I've seen -- Have you taken her to the vet to check for blocked tear ducts or another problem? It may be more than her just teething; She could have severe allergies even. Just a thought.  I love her regardless! :wub: *


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 3 2008, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644909


> *It's extremely difficult to focus in on that photo because of the photo effect you used on it. It would be easier for us to tell if you took a recent regular photo and posted it. If the hair in the inside corners of her eyes is growing out white, then most likely she is growing out of it. If the corners of her eyes are still growing out and it's red, then she still has a problem.
> 
> Bianca is so adorable, but her staining is one of the worst cases I've seen -- Have you taken her to the vet to check for blocked tear ducts or another problem? It may be more than her just teething; She could have severe allergies even. Just a thought.  I love her regardless! :wub: *[/B]


here is the same picture without the effect on it.. its kinda hard to see what i was talking about on it though.. I did take her the vet and he chcked her tear ducts and said they are working normally....he thinks she might have some allergies because she used to chew on her feet but he said they were mild and he wanted to wait until she was older to do any tests or give medication for it because he said the allergy medication can stunt their growth. when she is about 6 months i will take her in for her spaying and maybe see if he can check it again.. 

Her parents did not have bad staining.. and her siblings did a little but i havent seen any pics of them since they were babies. I havent tried new food yet because she does so well eating the food we give her...I think i might try switching her food here soon and see if that make a difference.

anyway here is the pic


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> here is the same picture without the effect on it.. its kinda hard to see what i was talking about on it though.. I did take her the vet and he chcked her tear ducts and said they are working normally....he thinks she might have some allergies because she used to chew on her feet but he said they were mild and he wanted to wait until she was older to do any tests or give medication for it because he said the allergy medication can stunt their growth. when she is about 6 months i will take her in for her spaying and maybe see if he can check it again..
> 
> Her parents did not have bad staining.. and her siblings did a little but i havent seen any pics of them since they were babies. I havent tried new food yet because she does so well eating the food we give her...I think i might try switching her food here soon and see if that make a difference.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for posting a regular picture of her! It actually helped me more being able to see it (my eyes were going crazy with the edited one, lol). My opinion is that it doesn't look *as* severe as before, that the staining is staying in a more controlled area (mostly just below and between the eyes instead of covering the entire muzzle). I don't think she's growing out of it though...it really sounds like allergies to me, especially if she used to chew on her feet. What food is she on? I know several people here would have suggestions for new brands/ingredients to try.  Definitely ask the vet about her staining when you bring her in next, it's always worth exploring a solution!

It really does look like a combination of allergies & regular puppy teething that is making her stain so bad. Just know that somehow it will get better with time. *


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

It is tough to say.

Time will tell.

Wolfie had moderate staining until he was about 17months old and then it just cleared up (knock on wood). He gets some eye buggers that I can flick off with my fingers when they dry and looks good other than that!

I had totally given up on stains and was thrilled when they went away.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

hmmm, hard to say. Sparkey had bad tear stains too and then after a year or so it just started to fade out all together not like a white line on the nose. it just started to look like very light orange and then it disappeared. didn't even have to cut those stained hairs. it was very quick. it might have been Angle eyes but he was only on it a few times because it was making him sick.


----------

